# Looking for an Audi mechanic in West Hartford CT



## Rapelsyrup (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi guys, 

a friend in West Hartford recently bought an 01 S4 and would like to have the timing belt replaced. he prefers not to use the dealer and is looking for a reputable audi shop. 

If you can recommend someone it would be appreciated! 

thanks!


----------



## 05GLIBORA (Jun 16, 2009)

Mechanical Advantage in winsted right outside of new hartford. 404 New Hartford Road, Barkhamsted, CT 06063
(860) 738-1480 i use to work with the owners son and they only work on vw and audi for the most part. he will give u a fair price. i used to live in CT. its a family owned and run shop. u cant miss it go down rt 404 past the ford dealership and it right on the left u will see all the vw and audi's there. goodluck.


----------



## Rapelsyrup (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks!


----------

